# Altima Parts Diagrams - Where are they???



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

When I owned a 96 Honda Civic I could go online and see every part (and I do mean every part) they had great diagrams down to the last bolt and washer. But I can't find anything similar on the Nissan side. Does anyone know where I could get complete parts diagrams for a 2000 Altima?? 

Thanks
Gene


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

gfriedman said:


> When I owned a 96 Honda Civic I could go online and see every part (and I do mean every part) they had great diagrams down to the last bolt and washer. But I can't find anything similar on the Nissan side. Does anyone know where I could get complete parts diagrams for a 2000 Altima??
> 
> Thanks
> Gene


http://phatg20.net/modules.php?name=Downloads - should have something you can use.


----------



## bobdole (Oct 10, 2005)

If you want complete diagrams and how-to's, buy a FSM.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

bobdole said:


> If you want complete diagrams and how-to's, buy a FSM.


Hi Bob,

I was looking more for parts and part numbers rather than generic drawings that are in the FSM. (BTW, I did look at the FSM online at nissantech.com and it was poor to say the least. They had hand drawings of the engine exploded that didn't list all the parts or they weren't even labeled. So for example I wasn't sure what the part was called that I was looking at - makes it kinda hard to know what to ask for when placing an order.

There are online databases for ordering parts that have some parts listed with diagrams but they are far from complete. The best I could find was at pinnacle nissan. The problem is I like looking up the part myself cause invariably when you talk to a parts jock on the phone they often screw up the order. For example I just ordered a replacement stud for the intake manifold. Of course the dufus ships me a bolt. If I wanted a bolt I would have asked for one.

G


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> http://phatg20.net/modules.php?name=Downloads - should have something you can use.



Hey Asleep,

I found it on phatg20. Thanks for the help.

Later,
G


----------

